# Erie smallmouth baits



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

What are some of the best baits to use at erie for smallmouth? Would like to try for them more this season spring, summer. I will be fishing out of port clinton mostly. Thanks for any tip.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Tube jig, Grub, Come to mind right off the bat and they make a goby bait that seems to work okay. That should get you started. Good luck. "J"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

a white mr. twister or a spinner


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Drop shot a tube.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i like to troll cranks,preferably in the color red. some times you won't know you got 1 till you see him break water behind the boat. another plus is you will get walleye too ,if it's the right time of day.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Drop shot with tubes and Gulp Minnows. Also trolling Rebel Craws and Craw pattern Wiggle Wart.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Goldfish From Your Pet Store..they Call Em Feeder Golfish///


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

drift/drag 4" tubes, in shades of watermelon

dropshot poor boy's goby


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't leave home without jerkbaits, tubes, and blade baits. Certain colors work better depending on water clarity. Presentations are usually drop shot and tube jigs for tube fishing.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

dont forget crayfish. they might be expencive though


----------

